# Looking for a Breeder in WI, MN or IL



## Pasha20 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am new to this forum, and am looking for breeder recommendations. We live in WI, just west of Milwaukee, and are willing to travel within WI or to MN or IL for the right breeder. We are interested in a GSD for a family pet, and are willing to pay for a quality bred dog. We have owned an Akita in the past, and just lost our Golden Retriever last week to cancer. After careful research, the GSD looks like the perfect match for our family. We have 2 sons (13 & 12) and a daughter (10) who heartbroken over the loss of our Golden, but very excited about getting a GSD soon. My timeframe is anywhere from now to summer. Looking on-line for breeders is overwhelming, so I thought I would ask everyone here for recommendations. I truly appreciate your help!

Thank you!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Pasha I sent you a PM.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What type are you looking for: American line, German showline, workingline? What did you want to do with this dog?


----------



## Pasha20 (Apr 24, 2010)

Denise - Thank you for the PM! I have emailed Bill and will follow-up with a phone call this weekend. His GSD's are exactly what I am looking for!

Elaine - Ultimately he will be a family companion. I'm partial to the German line, but at this point, I'm flexible as long as the temperment is sound. I'm very interested in doing obedience...I loved working with my Golden. Any information you can provide is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm sure Denise already gave you Bill and Jen's website. They make wonderful puppies if you are interested in workinglines. I know as I have one of their puppies too and couldn't be happier. I can say that there aren't any good workingline breeders here in MN and your best bet is to look in the Chicago area.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good Luck with your new puppy!

Be sure to post pics!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'd agree, MN is pretty slim on German working-line breeders and I don't know any I'd recommend off hand. I really haven't looked much in WI and I really haven't looked in any states for German show-line breeders. If you're interested in show-lines, maybe others can recommend someone for you.

There are 2 German working-line breeders in IL that I'd suggest you check into.

BILL KULLA: Puppies This is the breeder that Elaine is talking about. I know how happy Elaine is with her boy and this breeder.
Triton Kennels We have a few members here who have dogs from her and have been happy. I have also met one of her dogs that is training up here in MN. Nice dog.  

There might be a few more in the area (WI & IL) but I haven't met their dogs or spoke with them in person. 

Good luck! You'll have to update us on your search and post pictures when you do get a puppy. 

BTW: Waukesha, WI - home of the Bodeans! One of my favorite bands! Love them! :welcome:


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I will be the third to recommend Bill and Jen as a first time GSD owner of a working line pup. I have a littermate to Denise's Malachai.

@Elaine - which litter is your boy from?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My boy is from the G litter out of Kway and Kenna.


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> I'm sure Denise already gave you Bill and Jen's website. They make wonderful puppies if you are interested in workinglines. I know as I have one of their puppies too and couldn't be happier. I can say that there aren't any good workingline breeders here in MN and your best bet is to look in the Chicago area.


I will also add that I didnt see much in MN when I was looking.

I drove down to Bill and Jen and got Nero from the N litter of Hutch x Hilde.

I am happy with my pup!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nike Vom Triton is gorgeous!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Vom Neo-Haus is a breeder that I had bookmarked from speaking to them a few years ago. They are located in Chicago.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

This breeder was recently recommended to me. She's near Madison. Small breeding program, trains and works her own dogs, mostly DDR.

Vom Gildaf Shepherds & McQueen Border Collies


----------



## Pasha20 (Apr 24, 2010)

We went down to visit Bill and Jen this past Sunday with the kids. Very impressed with their dogs! Having owned and obedienced trained an Akita and Golden Retriever in the past, I was in awe. We have a deposit down for a male. Pups are due any day now...


----------

